# South Bend Clutch Adjustment



## Kroll (Jan 1, 2017)

Guys sorry to keep asking question but want to get it all correct for the start up whenever that happens.Today I work on getting the apron put back together,for the most all going well.One of the things that I don't understand how the clutch works or to adjust.I put all the plates back on with a coat of oil,install the spring that I guess helps keep tension on the plates.I got it all assemble which it went very well.Guys this lathe is the lever type which you pull up on the handle to increase pressure or push the lever down to disengage.Guys I'm not getting ready to run the lathe and I know I'm getting ahead of myself but just want to know if I need to screw in the handle or out just to kinda get it close.Tomorrow will get the apron painted and maybe installed tomorrow afternoon.Fingers cross   kroll


----------



## Kroll (Jan 1, 2017)

Guys I think I found the answer,watch a Youtube where a guy was putting together his apron so I am good to go.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2017)

I highly recommend you get this book, it is invaluable and will be a reference that you will turn to over and over again, I do.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebuild-Man...793801?hash=item25622b48c9:g:mNAAAOSwU-pXsK4i


----------

